# WTS-NEW Costa Del Mar Fantail Sunglasses



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a brand new pair of Costa Del Mar, Fantail sunglasses, black frame with blackout emblem, green mirror, glass lenses. Comes with box and case. Retail is $249.00, I'm asking $200 shipped, paypal. Open to offers. If you'd like other pictures let me know. Their website has a lot of pictures and specs too.

https://www.costadelmar.com/shop/sunglasses/fantail-1/13180


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Price drop $180


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

closed


----------

